# Uncharted: Erste Bilder vom Set des Kinofilms ver?ffentlicht



## Icetii (22. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Uncharted: Erste Bilder vom Set des Kinofilms veröffentlicht* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Uncharted: Erste Bilder vom Set des Kinofilms veröffentlicht*


----------



## Phone (22. Oktober 2020)

Schlechte Besetzung...Ein paar hübsche Namen schaffen das Problem nicht aus der Welt zu schaffen...


----------



## Maiernator (22. Oktober 2020)

Tom Holland ist imo eine Fehlbesetzung, nicht das er nen schlechter Schauspieler ist, aber er sieht dem Spiel Nathan einfach kein bisschen ähnlich, selbst wenn dieser 20 Jahre jünger wäre. Die Abenteuer Freude und das Gen kauft man ihm einfach zu keinem Zeitpunkt ab.


----------



## MrFob (22. Oktober 2020)

Naja, nach Nathan Fillion konnte da eh nix mehr kommen.


----------



## Phone (22. Oktober 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Naja, nach Nathan Fillion konnte da eh nix mehr kommen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ODER




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10 Kilo  runter und ne Rasur und er würde nen gutes Bild abgeben, klar zur Zeit sieht er nicht danach aus aber für nen erwachsenen Nathan wäre er top
weil Fillion kommt mir teils vor wie nen Laienschauspieler


----------



## Gast1664917803 (22. Oktober 2020)

Phone schrieb:


> weil Fillion kommt mir teils vor wie nen Laienschauspieler



...uhoh...Flamewar incoming in 3...2...1...


----------



## MichaelG (23. Oktober 2020)

Phone schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja Gerard Butler hat auch schon die "böse" 5 dran kleben. Aber was vernünftiges Anfang - Mid 30er fällt mir momentan nicht wirklich ein.


----------



## Strauchritter (23. Oktober 2020)

Phone schrieb:


> weil Fillion kommt mir teils vor wie nen Laienschauspieler



Damit ist es offiziell, Phone hat von rein gar nichts auch nur die geringste Ahnung. Und dann G. Butler als bessere Alternative einwerfen, soll man da weinen oder lachen?!


----------



## Phone (23. Oktober 2020)

Ansichtssache... 
Ich fand diesen Fan Live Action Film richtig schlecht...Wenn das gutes Schauspiel war..gute Nacht


----------

